# how much are the blank t-shirts?



## Itssillyy

I have been doing some research each blank t-shirt cost $3-$4/shirt 100% cotton. and around $8-10/shirt for 50/50. 

Is that right? It seem pretty expensive to me!


----------



## Naptime

Itssillyy said:


> I have been doing some research each blank t-shirt cost $3-$4/shirt 100% cotton. and around $8-10/shirt for 50/50.
> 
> Is that right? It seem pretty expensive to me!


 
will be cheaper when you have a vendors license.

there are cheaper, even without.

shirtspace has gilden for 2.50 a shirt i think.


----------



## Itssillyy

Naptime said:


> will be cheaper when you have a vendors license.
> 
> there are cheaper, even without.
> 
> shirtspace has gilden for 2.50 a shirt i think.


I do have the vendors license...but i dont know where to find those more affordable shirts


----------



## splathead

Itssillyy said:


> .but i dont know where to find those more affordable shirts




http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-wholesale-blank-t-shirts-other-imprintable-products/t82017.html


----------



## Naptime

On the left side of the screen is a list of preferred vendors. Just start going through the list .

I'm still waiting on my vendor license so I don't know who has the best price yet. Lol


----------



## JimGilbert

I get mine at www mccrearystees com. They are located close to me but I also think their prices are about as low as you can find. They are lower than shirtspace (unless shirtspace discounts for people with a resale certificate / tax license)... don't know about shipping though since I pick them up.


----------



## fdken

Prices are very fluid right now because of the crazy price hikes in cotton. If you go direct to the mills, the best price you are going to get right now for a gildan g5000 is about $1.70, At a major distributor, pricing this morning was about $1.91 for the same blank.
But like the others posted on this, this is a commercial price, and you may have to jump through hoops to get set up for this pricing.


----------



## binki

dude, you are in Los Angeles. Go to the fashion district LA Fashion District


----------



## kingdom594

Hi all depends on what brand of tshirt you are looking at.


----------



## Itssillyy

binki said:


> dude, you are in Los Angeles. Go to the fashion district LA Fashion District



I went there! Their price are not that cheap!!!and the quality was just all right.. but i will go there one more time..see if i could find something better!


----------



## tee09

fdken said:


> If you go direct to the mills, the best price you are going to get right now for a gildan g5000 is about $1.70.


direct to the mills?

what/where is that??


----------



## binki

Itssillyy said:


> I went there! Their price are not that cheap!!!and the quality was just all right.. but i will go there one more time..see if i could find something better!


american apparel is right there. they make the shirts right there. 

otherwise tsc, sanmar, stanton, broader, alpha, and so on are in so cal or close by.


----------



## Itssillyy

binki said:


> american apparel is right there. they make the shirts right there.
> 
> otherwise tsc, sanmar, stanton, broader, alpha, and so on are in so cal or close by.


my mom works for american apparel. So do i go into their factory and ask the bulk price?


----------



## splathead

Itssillyy said:


> my mom works for american apparel. So do i go into their factory and ask the bulk price?


You would have to apply for a wholesale account with them to get bulk pricing. See their website.

Otherwise TSC Apparel and www.alphashirt.com sells them wholesale. 

In all cases you will need a wholesale license.


----------



## fdken

tee09 said:


> direct to the mills?
> 
> what/where is that??


Every major mill Hanes, Gildan, Anvil etc. sell direct, if the volume is high enough. You have to be moving some serious volume in order for them to open an account with you. If you have an initial order of 50,000 or so it will help your chances of getting the best price, because that is about what a container holds, and they probalbly won't split a container up for your first order.


----------



## 1nightonlyprint

Almost all of the larger distributors have been listed in this thread, but I wanted to let you know about Gildanfinder.com. You can look for different styles and who has them in stock. If you do like I do, just look up g2000 and see which distributor has the most on hand at any given time. That information will allow you to assess that companies inventory to determine who is going to have the best prices. Also remember that pricing from distributor to distributor will vary due to different accounting and inventory control methods. Lastly, always call and ask if that is in fact their best price, you never know until you ask.


----------



## orangbaik

does anyone here have average retail pricing for Gildan, Anvil, Fruit of looms brand ?


----------



## splathead

orangbaik said:


> does anyone here have average retail pricing for Gildan, Anvil, Fruit of looms brand ?


Average retail? My wild guess would be in the $20 range only because that would be my wild guess for the average cost of a decorated tee, regardless of brand.


----------



## orangbaik

splathead said:


> Average retail? My wild guess would be in the $20 range only because that would be my wild guess for the average cost of a decorated tee, regardless of brand.


whoaaaaaaaaaa so expensive....
I was thinking 12-15


----------



## mrandrewnetz

I like Blankshirts.com


----------



## splathead

orangbaik said:


> whoaaaaaaaaaa so expensive....
> I was thinking 12-15


Why does it matter?


----------



## Linz3v

It also depends on the brand of the shirts. The more you buy the cheaper each shirt cost


----------



## spoonh2b

this info was helpful thanks


----------



## spoonh2b

any review on shirts? i needs a shirt that wont shrink or fade but at a fair price. and also thats thick, i hate those thin shirts


----------



## splathead

spoonh2b said:


> any review on shirts? i needs a shirt that wont shrink or fade but at a fair price. and also thats thick, i hate those thin shirts


That rules out cotton garments. Colorado Timberline has a nice thick 100% polyester sports line. Check them out. Colorado Timberline - Colorado Timberline


----------

